# Tiger Woods Online tees off



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*EA's free-to-play, Web browser-based golf sim concludes beta-testing phase*; 

Tiger Woods stands poised to return to the links in a professional capacity as part of the 74th Masters Tournament on Thursday, following an extramarital affair scandal that spurred a months-long hiatus. Golfers looking to put Woods through his paces in advance of that event have a new way of doing so today, as Electronic Arts announced that Tiger Woods PGA Tour Online has concluded its beta-testing phase and entered commercial availability.

Developed by EA Tiburon, Tiger Woods PGA Tour Online is a Web browser-based installment in EA's long-standing golf simulation franchise. Golfers can pick up and play the game free of charge, gaining unlimited access to a select number of courses. This experience can be enhanced by purchasing additional courses and pro shop items through point packages valued at $9.99, $19.99, and $39.99.


Tiger Woods PGA Tour Online lets gamers tee up right from their Web browsers.
Alternatively, gamers can subscribe to a monthly or yearly membership at a rate of $9.99 and $59.99, respectively. The annual membership grants golfers access to all available courses, as well as a pro shop stipend.

Tiger Woods PGA Tour Online features 10 golfing locales, including Pebble Beach Golf Links, TPC Sawgrass, and Sheshan Golf & CC. Courses not seen in the beta-testing phase include Harbour Town Golf Links and Oakmont CC, and EA expects to continue to add new playfields on a regular basis.

To try out the free-to-play golf sim, head over to Tiger Woods PGA Tour Online's official Web site. Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11 is expected to launch for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Wii, and iPhone on June 8.


----------

